# Where can I get 8.0-RELEASE-p2 (or newer)??



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

I gather it might solve my ciss driver issue.. I don't see it listed in the release area w/ ISO images.. Any ideas?


----------



## gilinko (Mar 6, 2010)

You could try a 8-STABLE ISO snapshot. Found here: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201002/ (but do try a ftp mirror "closer to home" )


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm hoping this will solve my problem!  Thanks again!


----------



## frank (Mar 6, 2010)

You could use cvsup with RELENG_8 or with HEAD.


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't -- I've got no workable system at this point.. I'm trying to recover from stupidly freebsd-updating to 8.0 RELEASE instead of 8.0 STABLE.. Ugg.. Not sure why it didn't dawn on me earler.. Oh well..


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok.. So I FINALLY got the kernel to boot OK with the latest CISS driver but ONLY after setting "hw.ciss.force_transport=1" -- otherwise my Proliant DL380 G3 hangs during boot.

However, I'm not completely out of the woods.. I've been getting spontaneous reboots after
5-10 minutes of uptime.  Below are a few lines I found in the system log that cover several of these reboots :


```
Mar  6 17:50:28 srv1 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: <<22>>NNNMNMMIMIII    IIIISSSSAAAA    2200,,  EE2I2I0S0,SA, A  EE IfIffSfS
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: 
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: AA
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: 
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: <<22>>  ffff
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: 
.
.
.
Mar  6 18:52:17 srv1 kernel: bge0: link state changed to DOWN
Mar  6 18:52:20 srv1 kernel: bge0: link state changed to UP
Mar  6 18:53:00 srv1 kernel: <<2>2N>NMMII  IINSNSAMM IAI   I33I0S0S,A,A   EE IISSAA3 3 00f,fff 
Mar  6 18:53:00 srv1 kernel: ,
Mar  6 18:53:00 srv1 kernel: E
Mar  6 18:53:00 srv1 kernel: 
Mar  6 18:53:00 srv1 kernel: <<22>>I SEAI SA ff
Mar  6 18:53:00 srv1 kernel: f
Mar  6 19:21:48 srv1 syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
```

Now, I do have just about everything disabled at this point (no sendmail, no apache, etc).  I did have hpasmd running which I'm thinking may be the culprit here.. However, it has since rebooted yet again.. Any ideas?


----------



## one_true_lirm (Mar 7, 2010)

Huh, looks like a really poorly interleaved 
	
	



```
Mar  6 17:54:05 srv1 kernel: <2> NMI ISA 20, EISA ff
```
http://old.nabble.com/NMI-ISA-2c,-EISA-ff-td23033469.html
seems to indicate taking the HWPMC_HOOKS line out of your kernel conf, assuming it's not a hardware problem.


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion.. I had noticed it stuttering more or less.. However, since ensuring hpasmd never starts at bootup, it has stopped the resets -- It's been running for ~30 minutes w/o any problems.. In fact, I'm having it update some of the ports currently.

Apparently just the act of having the hpasmd start and then get killed is enough to mess things up in the kernel.. It's fine as long as I ensure hpasmd is NEVER run now.. Oh well.. I'll take that up with those guys..


----------

